# Little Oak Place - Middlesex - Jan 2013 [Pic heavy]



## MrDan (Jan 3, 2013)

_*L*ittle *O*ak *P*lace_

I don't know a great deal about this property, other than what I learned whilst mooching around. 
I'm guessing it belonged to an asian family, and although basically a shell, still a very interesting visit for me.
Has great potential, but effectively a building site requiring A LOT of work. 
It was a nice surprice to find an outbuilding on the land with a swimming pool and sauna!
I found a copy of The Sun from 2004, and also some polish reading material dated 2007 which I guess belonged to squatters.
The property is in a fairly affluent area on a road with around 50 other properties, 
with an average house price of £1.8m and the highest recorded sale at £2.5m for one property.
Although not sure why this land is derelict, one can only assume that the owner either ran out of money 
or started his work without planning permission, however of course, there are 101 other possible reasons.
As you'll see; the site has been vandalised, I can only be grateful that I don't think 
there was much here in the first place to be trashed.
Sorry, I did try and reduce the amount of photos as much as possible 


*
1. Gated entrance from the road






2. First glimpse of the house





3. I hope you guys can appreciate just how big this house is





4. Two front doors - One leading through the the first floor (ground level)





5. The other leading to a staircase up to the second floor





6. Not wanting to miss anything, I headed around the other side before going up stairs





7. Curved stairs up





8. Just about the only things in the main building that relates it to a habitable property





9. Old eyeball light fittings, I can only presume these were removed from the building





10. Maybe the builders left because they didn't have a good view of women to oggle at





11. You can see just how secluded this site is, although near a main road





12. So many large windows





13. Some of the graffiti wasn't half bad





14. The only way up to the third floor, there were no stairs *yet*





15. Certainly needed a partner for this explore, and daylight I'm sure you guys can appreciate!





16. I hope you don't mind heights





17. ...and out on to the roof





18. I might return in the summer to sunbathe 





19. Professional roofer required, any takers?





20. Tiles supplied





21. Trees, trees and more trees





22. Back down to the 2nd floor, around the other side





23. This is also your respawn point





24. The builder's choice





25. Heading out of the main building





26. Onwards to the garage... the builders had thrown down their hats and gone home!





27. An unusual door





28. I spy a piano!





29. Although severely blocked in by junk, I did manage to have a little go 





30. Around the back of the garage, there was another building with a nice surprise...





31. Though I didn't fancy a swim for some reason





32. Neither did I fancy lifting up the cover, the stench was pretty awful!





33. A sauna for those stressful evenings after work





34. The handsoap amused me, one of the only things in the house that was as it were left





35. Sand filter for the pool, with a microwave (of course)





36. & the boiler for the pool





37. I'd recommend putting the shower upright before using it





38. Polish squatters in 2007? Translation:"Curse of the passengers" ?



*​


----------



## skankypants (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice,cheers for posting..


----------



## alex76 (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks like a nice explore mad how is just been abandoned look like some money was spent on the gaff the valfac skylights ent cheep crazy thanks for sharing


----------



## MrDan (Jan 3, 2013)

alex76 said:


> Looks like a nice explore mad how is just been abandoned look like some money was spent on the gaff the valfac skylights ent cheep crazy thanks for sharing



Yeah, not sure who owns it or anything, but there's some serious money that's been practically thrown down the drain here!


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 3, 2013)

looks good mate cant believe u went without me!!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm taking you for sure!
As you can see we need to do it during day light though!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice find! I like that one.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 3, 2013)

What a mess! money must have ran out,great photos.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 3, 2013)

nice shots! cool looking place


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks like it could be a gorgeous house, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 3, 2013)

Good look round and well worth it, well done


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Jan 3, 2013)

Some awesome shots there mate, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words, lovely to read some positive feedback. 
A friend who isn't in to photography or urbex as such told me about this site, it's a local one to myself though I can't find any stories in local news about this building.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 4, 2013)

Needs a lot of work is an understatement!

Sad really, it has the potential to be a great home, if somewhat lacking in character.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 4, 2013)

Mad they got to the point where the rooflights were in before giving up! So close yet so far! 
Looks a really beautiful explore, cheers for sharing!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 5, 2013)

It was a strange layout, not gonna lie, but I wouldn't mind living in this if work ever does continue here.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 7, 2013)

nice looking place, must off ran out of money

L x


----------

